# Seeking Imperialism Information



## divineARKANA (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm looking for anything about 19th century imperialism, specifically works written during the time period to use as a primary source for a paper. Does anyone have any site links or book sugestions that would be of use? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Talysia (Jul 11, 2007)

If you don't mind my asking, is it for any country in particular, or about 19thC Imperialism in general?


----------



## tangaloomababe (Jul 11, 2007)

I was going to suggest James Morris trilogy of
Heaven's Command
Pax Britannica
Farewell the Trumpets
which is essentially British imperalism, but some of it could be a little early , however it covers the rise of imperalist idea with Queen Victoria's ascession in 1837 throughout her reign and then its eventual decline and the reasons behind it.
They are all really good reading and not just as a reference source. I enjoyed them just as a novel.


----------



## Pyan (Jul 12, 2007)

Try this, dA - packed with links: 

The Rise and Fall of the British Empire


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 12, 2007)

_King Leopold's Ghost_, by Adam Hochschild.  Not a primary source, but its subject is the Belgian domination of Congo at the end of the nineteenth century.  I can't remember...it has been a few years since I read it...but it could point you toward some primary sources.

It's a good book, by the way.  I read it for a geography class at university.  I thought it was interesting that Hochschild portrayed King Leopold as wanting a colony in Africa primarily _because everyone else had one_.


----------

